# Jumping spider feeding on cricket (pics)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

I found this _Phidippus _jumping spider wandering around on my living room ceiling. Before releasing it outside I thought I’d take a few photos, and considering that its abdomen looked a little small, I gave it a two-week old cricket to eat.

These photos were also a test of a new flash bracket and diffuser I’ve put together. I have to say that I am very pleased with the results! 

There are a couple more photos of this critter on my blog.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com

Camera: Olympus OM-D E-M5
Lens: Zuiko 60mm micro four thirds macro
Settings: manual exposure (F11 @ 1/200 sec)
Lighting: Olympus FL-36 flash (1/4 power)
ISO: 200

P7140424 jumping spider copyright ernie cooper 2014 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr

P7140429 jumping spider copyright ernie cooper 2014 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I love jumping spiders.


----------



## Kdog (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome pics, especially the close up of the eyes!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

man love closeup shots of insects! It so interesting to see how they really look like if they were human sized/we were their size!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

jumping spiders get a free pass in my book. love those little guys. really tempted to keep one in a terrarium


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

scapegoat said:


> jumping spiders get a free pass in my book. love those little guys. really tempted to keep one in a terrarium


that would be cool!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful spider, but I am glad they are only an inch or less! Nice photography, too.


----------



## CAPSLOK (Dec 8, 2013)

Awesome shots. He looks quite happy to pose w/ the cricket.


----------



## Angela316 (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome pic of eyes


----------



## Skeetz (Jan 25, 2014)

Really cool spider. I am surprised he ate.


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW awesome pics! I love spiders!


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Jumping spiders are the only spiders i like. I am terrified of all the rest... I mean how can you dislike something that wear water droplets on there head just because?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't do well with spiders however the little jumpers are as ok as a spider can get IMO...lol...I don't usually take shots of the creepy 8 legged devils even with my 90mm lens. I just can't make myself get close enough...here's one of the VERY few spider shots I've ever take...not nearly as good as these but i didn't try to stick around long enough to get better...


----------



## jcork1 (Nov 26, 2012)

A great site for buying jumping spiders is phids.net if you're interested


----------

